# Searching for a honesuki/petty 150mm 50/50 bevel



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

When i finish culinary scholl i bought a set of global knifes with my savings from my part times at restaurants.

Since the beggining i didn't like of the flexibility and profile of my boning knive (g21) so i always use my chef knife (G2) for all the boning/meat.

Meanwhile i practice my knife skills and tried some different knifes from collegues as i was working at diferent jobs and i really like the feeling of some honesukis.

I am lefty, line cook and i am searching for a double edge, sharp and easy to maintain boning knife - just for meat because i like to work with my deba and a flexible knife on fish.

My sharpening skills are average and i want to spend (at the maximum) 200 dollars.

I have seen a Al Mar honesuki ultra chef that looks nice, do you know that knife?

Thank you for all your opinions and advices.

Joel Vieira


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

You might want to take a look at this thread from the past in ChefTalk - it features a query FROM (and not directed to) BDL.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/59981/butcher-knives-how-to-choose-how-to-use

Daniel from Mad Cow Cutlery gives about the best overview of butcher cutlery I have ever read. The entire thread is an eye opener - and could stretch your perceptions of what can be used.

Note that what's being described is strictly for commercial and industrial use - which means that it's not just what works on the shop floor, but what's economical.

As for the Al Mar Ultra-Chef honesuki, I have not handled either one of the two models (wood handle or all-metal). But I did buy as an impulse item a 210mm Al Mar Ultra-Chef Damascus gyuto, with Cocobolo handle scales. I was not particularly impressed by the fit & finish, but I figured I needed at least one "Drawer Queen" - and I bought it at auction on eBay for about 40% of list price.

Personally, I have a MAC honesuki - strictly right-handed (as I am) and asymetrically single bevel. In my case, I was looking at the low end of the market and narrowed my choice to the Tojiro DP, the MAC and the Richmond Artifex. I chose the MAC over the Tojiro DP because the MAC uses a moly steel which is probably tougher when the (inevitable) impact of the blade edge hits bone - and I did not want to have that edge in VG-10 steel. I also chose the MAC over the Artifex because the MAC has a bolster and the Artifex does not - and I did not want the handle to have any forward crevices to trap grease or residues. And finally, I bought the MAC by winning an eBay auction and saving about 40% over the general MAC price of $115 (as most of my friends and family would tell you, I am frugal, if not cheap)..

Hopefully, the above thread and my ramblings will give you some precise info.

Galley Swiller


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you both for your opinions and knowledge.

I will study the thread. 

Joel Vieira


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

I have some recommendations for you:

1 and 2) either Konosuke HD2 or the HH. The HH line lives in the shadow of the HD, but this is an amazing alloy with excelent heat treatment, which combined with light weight results in amazing performance. They are also thinner than other honesukis.

3) kikuichi elite carbon;

and 4) don´t tell anyone I am telling you that, but Shun *BLUE* steel.

They are all excelent and in the $150 - $200 range.

French knives are awesome too, unfortunatelly I do not have much experience to recommend you any, but both BDL and Benuser can.

Good luck!


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

*Benuser:*
Masahiro's Virgin carbon line look's a good knife but i am not used to single bevel.

Also there is not a lot of information about the steel. It is a swedish stainless steel right?

It's easy to adapt to single bevel: use and sharpenig are totally differents right?

I also would like to use the honesuki for small tasks. A idea that i have (maybe i am tottally wrong) is that a double bevel is more "all around". Am i wrong?

*Galley Swiller:*
Thank you for showing me the thread, i have read it and learned a lot from it.

*dhmcardoso:*
I have read a lot of good things about the konosuke's but unfortunelly i only have find righ hand versions (i am lefty).

The kikuichi elite carbon looks a good knife, do you know the knife? Double bevel? What about the handle?

Thank you all!


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

*Benuser:*

Thank you for the tips.
Yes, you are totally right: the Masahirk is made of carbon steel so is not a valid option to me.

I have a question: do any one know if Chef Knives to Go or Japanese Imports modify a knife from 70/30 bevel to 50/50 bevel?

Yesterday I send an email to Mark from Chef Knives to go about that.

I am reading a lot and asking for advices and ideas. Until now i liked those two knifes:

- Konosuke HH Honesuki 150mm
- Gehnssin Ginga Wa Honesuki 150mm (they have Yo option that i supose it is 50/50 bevel but i am going to call to confirm).

Can you give me your opinions?

Have a nice weekend.

Joel Vieira


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

neither of those is left handed friendly... its not just the bevel that is right handed, but the construction and geometry of the knife.  Therefore, "converting" it is not really a good idea, as it would still be  a right handed knife, but with a left handed bevel.  Try to go for something really 50/50 if you can... i know i've got at least one thing around like that.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

*Benuser:*

Thank you for your advices. Hafe a good
Weekend.

*JBroida:*

Thanks for your advice. I had no idea if it was too radical to transform a knife to double bevel but you explain and justify why it shouln't be done.

What is your advice?

Does a 150mm petty fit better the use that i want? (Boning, fruit and a little bit of herbs)


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

i would say either get a 50/50 one, a real left handed one, or choose a 150mm petty that is on the tough/durable side of things.  The petty is probably most versatile, but you will need to be a bit more careful.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

*JBroida:*
Thank you for the tips. What 150mm petty 50/50 bevelyou would advice to me?

*Benuser*
Thank you. Any more sugestion? I would like a asian handle but it seems impossible to find one in 50/50 bevel knife.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Benuser.

Does anyone knows about a 50/50 bevel 150mm petty stainless steel under $200?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

as i also happen to be a retailer, i'm not so comfortable making recommendations of my products on here... if you would like to speak in more depth, you're always welcome to e-mail or PM me though.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I decided for a Konosuke HH 150mm Petty.

All the best,

Joel Vieira


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Unfortunelly the konosuke 150mm was sould out so i am back to find "the knife". Hehe


----------



## macka17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi.

For a decent working Boner.

I use a meatworks $27 special  6in narrow. Curved stiff blade.

Professionals use them ALL day. very day on piece work rates. They KNOW what's best for that job.

Most of my others are Wusthof.

But I can't find a decent Boner that works in any of the fancy knives...

These do.

Just a thort.


----------

